# F1B Litter



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is the F1B litter that Scuffy comes from. We chose him as we thought we would be more spaniel, which is what we were looking for. We also loved the one on the far left, but he had just been taken. There are quite a few poodle ones, especially the cute little one on the far right! I think he/she will be more like a poodle than any of them. The main thing is despite their different looks, they all now have very woolly coats which I hope will be more non-moulting for allergy sufferers.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry forgot to add the piccie!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Awww so cute. Great effort getting them all to sit on your lap like that! Which one is Scuffy?? xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's second from end on left but is becoming very woolly now according to the breeder's last photo. The pups are on her lap - she entered the photo into a cute puppy photo competition!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

omg how cute so was mum a cockapoo and dad a poodle? xx


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Wow that litter looks exactly like the litter Rio came from and Scruffy looks just like Rio. It was like going back to when we first got him. What beautiful puppies.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

They're so cute! Will be interesting to see how spaniely/poodley/cockapooy he ends up... Pareto is an F1 but much more spaniely than the rest of e litter, so interesting to compare when they're older.

The different gens are really interesting!

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the idea of F1B litters ... I haven't seen many but I will enjoy watching Scuffy develop xxx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Gorgeous - don't you want to just take them all home (imagine?!).

I've just been studying the photo of Benji & his litter to see if I could tell how much difference there was in terms of the spaniely/poodley combination! - but hard to tell from the photos I have and we only saw him with 2 other of his litter last time we saw him at 4 weeks!

I hope your breeder won the cute puppy competition!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> omg how cute so was mum a cockapoo and dad a poodle? xx


Yes, Mum is a Jandaz F1 Cockapoo and Dad is a miniature poodle. Her last litter were F2 cockapoos but not sure why she chose to do this this time. She does have another female cockapoo that looks completely like a spaniel, who may have come from the previous F2 litter, which may be the reason why she chose a poodle this time to try and ensure non-moulting coats. I didn't think to ask her at the time but have found out so much from this forum since! We didn't particularly seek an F1B but she happens to be local to us and is also happy to look after Scuffy if we need to leave him for any reason.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgot to say - you are right in that F1B litters seem quite rare, although they seem to be quite common with the Labradoodles now. Not sure why though? I have googled this generation and there is some controversial info out there saying that F1B shouldn't be being done as genetics don't work that way but there are others that say it is perfectly OK. Let's hope so, although as we are not looking to use Scuffy as a stud dog then it should be OK.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

An F1B is a cockapoopoo or a cockacockapoo  

I would be interested to reseach this mix further .. and will find out all about the genetics too.. 

I don't see why you couldn't use a F1B cockapoo as a stud :S


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I have googled this generation and there is some controversial info out there saying that F1B shouldn't be being done as genetics don't work that way but there are others that say it is perfectly OK.


Someone trying to turn Crossbreeds into Pedigrees ....

It will be interesting to see how the pups' coats develop, Scuffy certainly looks much straighter than some, I love his colouring


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Forgot to say - you are right in that F1B litters seem quite rare, although they seem to be quite common with the Labradoodles now. Not sure why though? I have googled this generation and there is some controversial info out there saying that F1B shouldn't be being done as genetics don't work that way but there are others that say it is perfectly OK. Let's hope so, although as we are not looking to use Scuffy as a stud dog then it should be OK.


There was a staggeringly gorgeous F1b goldendoodle (goldendoodle x standard poodle) at Remy's puppy social last week with a beautiful soft, curly, deep apricot coat. She was 14 inches and 10kg at just 13 weeks so will be a big girl.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://parsonsfamilypets.com/

http://www.sugarandspicecockapoos.com/faq/faq6.html

Some info on F1b ... 

I think Ali is right .. I have read info about the cockapoo breed .. and stuff I know first hand that is incorrect  

Your puppy is gorgeous thats all that matters .... I will be asking if you would allow me to add Scuffy to the cockapoo coat catalogue ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg they are gorgeous!! I also find the f1b litters interesting,cant wait to see how scruffys coat developes xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, you can add him to the coat colours! I will try and get a better photo of him next week as he has a larger patches on his back too and by his tail. The last two pics I have had from the breeder looks like he is going to have quite a wavy coat, but not as curly as a poodle. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

embee said:


> There was a staggeringly gorgeous F1b goldendoodle (goldendoodle x standard poodle) at Remy's puppy social last week with a beautiful soft, curly, deep apricot coat. She was 14 inches and 10kg at just 13 weeks so will be a big girl.


Here's a movie of Remy at her puppy social with the F1b Goldendoodle...


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Scuffy is beautiful, thats lovely he will be able to visit xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

scruffy is lovely who was the breeder who had one of my jandaz cockapoos janice


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Mandy that Goldendoodle is gorgeous and quite a lot bigger than the rest! However, I think Remy is staggeringly beautiful too and so chilled!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janice & Mandy .. Have you raised any F1B litters .. I would love to find out more about the outcome on coat type & looks .. any info would be great xxx


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

I recently met a lady who breeds both F1 and F1b litters. She said that when ever she has had a litter of each at the same time, the F1b have proved more popular. She didn't explain why but I assumed it was because there is more chance of a non-moulting coat. I would be interested to hear more about F1b litters.

J


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive never had an f1b litter but may have one with miley due to her small size.i think the f1b litter was probably more popular because in the f2 litter you get 1 or 2 spaniel types that moult and many people get a cockapoo because they dont moult,this particular f1b litter is just adorable!!!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> I recently met a lady who breeds both F1 and F1b litters. She said that when ever she has had a litter of each at the same time, the F1b have proved more popular. She didn't explain why but I assumed it was because there is more chance of a non-moulting coat. I would be interested to hear more about F1b litters.
> 
> J


I would love to see a pic of a developed litter ... do you know the lady well?



mandym said:


> Ive never had an f1b litter but may have one with miley due to her small size.i think the f1b litter was probably more popular because in the f2 litter you get 1 or 2 spaniel types that moult and many people get a cockapoo because they dont moult,this particular f1b litter is just adorable!!!!! xxx


Good plan Mandy .. I think you are right ref less likely to have cocker type throwbacks and possible less moult too ...


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

I will see if she has any pics of the litter once they were fully grown... I will let you all know. J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> I will see if she has any pics of the litter once they were fully grown... I will let you all know. J x


Thanks .. that would be great ... xxx


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

I have just done a quick google search and found a UK F1b breeder who has an owners pics page...

http://lynnscockapoo.co.uk/owners_page_27.html?frm_data1=2&frm_data1_type=new

Funnily enough, I met a poodle pup in the park the other day who's coat had been left to grow, I asked the owner if it was a cockapoo (as you do). Very similar... but then I suppose they would be! duh!

J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. long hair poodles do look cockapoo style  .. you have me giggling ..

I had a good look through the gallery .. the f1b mix shows a soft way coat or tighter curl .. lovely poos xx

Thanks xxx


----------

